# Kit N Bits Recipes



## Acasta (23/8/10)

Just came across a file i had on my PC from a while back, heres a few recipes i used to make. made most except a few. All to 23L (except the IPA as noted)
Feel free to PM me to ask questions, or discuss here.

Little Creatures Pale Ale:
1.7kg Coopers Pale ale
1kg Light Dry Malt
25g Cascade hops Half 5min, 72hour dry drop
25g Willamete hops Half 5min, rest Steep
150g Wheat Malt extract - Steep
250 grams Dextrose
US-05 Yeast

James Squire Amber Ale:
1.7kg Coopers Pale Ale 
1.5kg Thomas Coopers Amber Malt Extract
Addition - Crystal Malt
250g Dextrose
10g Fuggles 
10g Cluster
Addition Cascade

Irish Stout 
1.7kg Thomas Coopers Irish Stout 
500g Light Dry Malt 
300g Dextrose
20g Fuggle or East Kent Golding steep
Packet Yeast

Amazing Dark ale:
1.7kg Coopers Australian Pale Ale Can
1.7kg Coopers Dark Ale Can
30g Fuggle pellets 10g 15 mins, 20g steep
15g Cascade or Amarillo hops Dry hopped late.
Both sachets of yeast or ale yeast

Irish Red Ale 
1.7kg Australian Pale Ale Home Brew
500g Coopers Light Dry Malt
100g Crystal Malt
50g Roasted Barley
Yeast under the lid or an ale yeast of your choice

Unreal Honey Ale
1.7kg Coopers Real Ale
500g Light Dry Malt
500g BE#1
600g Capilano Yellowbox honey.

Irish Ale
1.7kg can Coopers Draught 
1kg Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 
300 grams Golden Syrup 

Extra Smooth Bitter:
1.7kg Coopers English Bitter 
1kg LDM
250g Dex
12g fuggles

Little Creatures Bright Ale Clone
2 x 1.5L Tins of Coopers LME
300g Dextrose
12g B-Saaz Pellet @ 45 min.
12g Cascade Pellet @ 45 min.
10g B-Saaz Pellet @ 15 min.
10g Cascade Pellet @ 15 min.
18g B-Saaz Pellet @ 0 min.
18g Cascade Pellet @ 0 min.
(40g of each Hop)

India Pale Ale (make to 20L)
1.7kg Thomas Coopers IPA
1kg Coopers Light Dry Malt
500g Dextrose
20g EK Goldings 30 mins
20g Cascade 15 mins
20g Fuggles dry hop
Make to 20L

Choc Porter (didn't make)
1 x can Coopers Orig. Dark Ale
1 x can Coopers PA
150g dark DME
200g Amber DME
200g Chocolate Malt Grains 
5g @ 15min and 10g steeped - NZ Hallertau (6.5%)- 15min
5g @15min and 10g steeped - NZ Motueka (6.5%)- 15min 

Mexican Cerveza
1.7kg Coopers Mexican Cerveza
1kg Coopers Brew Enhancer 2
Kit yeast

James Squire Golden Ale
1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt Extract 
1.5kg Coopers pale liquid malt extract 
250g Caramalt (or other light crystal)
20g Amarillo @ 60 mins
15g Amarillo @ 15 mins 
15g Amarillo @ 5 mins 
15g Amarillo dry hopped after 72hrs 

Wheat Beer: (didn't make)
1.7kg Thomas Coopers Wheat Beer
1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt
Hersbrucker 12g
Wheat Beer yeast 15g


----------



## bignath (23/8/10)

That JSGA looks like a good one!


----------



## Acasta (23/8/10)

yeah, be wary of the Sparkling ale can, as it can come out a bit sweet, so manage your ferment temps.
Crystal isn't needed. I think Smurto's recipe for Golden ale might be better.


----------



## timryan (7/4/11)

Just wondering how the Unreal Honey Ale, Amazing Dark ale and Little Creatures turned out....


----------



## Amber Fluid (8/4/11)

Thanks for sharing this Acasta. I assume they all must have turned out ok or you wouldn't have posted them.

The James Squire Amber Ale, can you please let us know how much Crystal malt was used and how much was the addition of Cascade and how was it added?.... I assume maybe dry hopped.

:beerbang:


----------



## Acasta (18/8/11)

Sorry to leave you guys hanging, I didn't notice this pop up.



timryan said:


> Just wondering how the Unreal Honey Ale, Amazing Dark ale and Little Creatures turned out....


Well the dark ale was... amazing. haha, really nice body. Probably the best kit beer I made. The LCPA was great, made it a few times. The honey ale was interesting. Only made it one, not alot of honey, quite subtle if i remember right.



Amber Fluid said:


> Thanks for sharing this Acasta. I assume they all must have turned out ok or you wouldn't have posted them.
> 
> The James Squire Amber Ale, can you please let us know how much Crystal malt was used and how much was the addition of Cascade and how was it added?.... I assume maybe dry hopped.
> 
> :beerbang:


Knowing what I know now, I would go with just Willamette in the JSAA, say 15 @10min and 15 dry.
As for the crystal, i'd say about 250g would do it. Just to add a bit of flavour.


----------



## Amber Fluid (20/8/11)

Acasta said:


> Sorry to leave you guys hanging, I didn't notice this pop up.
> 
> 
> Well the dark ale was... amazing. haha, really nice body. Probably the best kit beer I made. The LCPA was great, made it a few times. The honey ale was interesting. Only made it one, not alot of honey, quite subtle if i remember right.
> ...



Thanks for the reply :beerbang: 
Are you saying not to use Fuggles and Cluster and just go with Willamette or include the Willamette?
Sorry for the Q's.


----------



## J Grimmer (20/8/11)

Acasta,

Those recipes look great, definitely to try, one question though where you did not specify the yeast, did you use the kit yeast? 

Cheers Jan.


----------



## Acasta (20/8/11)

Amber Fluid said:


> Thanks for the reply :beerbang:
> Are you saying not to use Fuggles and Cluster and just go with Willamette or include the Willamette?
> Sorry for the Q's.


Nothing but willamette! Thats the main flavour hop in that beer. Enjoy :chug: 



J Grimmer said:


> Acasta,
> 
> Those recipes look great, definitely to try, one question though where you did not specify the yeast, did you use the kit yeast?
> 
> Cheers Jan.


Well its really up to you! Its really easy to use a packet of US-05 instead of the kit stuff, and it usually comes out better too. I used kit yeast for a few batches but then read about, and experienced better yeasts.
So if you want to, go for better quality yeast. You wont regret it!


----------



## DU99 (20/8/11)

Dr Smurto GA
1 tin Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale
1.5kg Coopers pale liquid malt extract
15g @ 15mins
15g @ 5 mins
15g dry hopped in secondary
Kit yeast

8L of water, add the liquid malt bring to the boil. Add hops as above (time is given as minutes from the end of the boil). 1 week primary ferment at 18degC, rack, dry hop and leave for another week. Bulk primed with 170g dextrose. Leave a month and then enjoy. Mine have been in the bottle for 4 months now and just keep getting better.


----------

